
Stop trying to guess display language based on keyboard layout - sjellis
https://nibblestew.blogspot.com/2018/03/stop-trying-to-guess-display-language.html
======
Piskvorrr
It seems to be contagious: Blogspot seems to be in Finnish for this particular
blog.

~~~
stevekemp
I see the same thing with all Blogspot sites. I've always assumed it is based
on GeoIP lookups, since I'm based in Helsinki.

(I'm from the UK, all my computers are configured with locale set to en_GB.
Yet there are many sites, such as blogspot, which redirect me to their
Finnish-versions. I'm on the verge of switching to a Finnish keyboard layout,
to get the "extra letters", but I've not yet done so. I'm sure that will only
make the problem worse.)

